# vegetarian high protein meals



## jimm (Sep 8, 2012)

Any one got any good vegetarian meals high in protein tasty ones?


----------



## jimm (Sep 8, 2012)

not that im veggie or nothing lol just be interesting to see what veggie bb's eat... and also makes a change from the normal crap i eat on a daily basis...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2012)

Kidney beans bro. Fibre + protein.


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 9, 2012)

Garbanzo beans(chick peas)


----------



## iSteroids (Sep 9, 2012)

mainly milk and egg sources of protein , or rice+beans

DIET AND NUTRITION QUESTIONS


----------



## jimm (Sep 9, 2012)

nice im gonna have to start incorperating more beans and stuff into my diet... just trying to switch up the diet really, interested in the vegetarians approach to bodybuilding!


----------



## lee111s (Sep 10, 2012)

You can't beat meat! haha


----------



## HeavyLifter (Sep 10, 2012)

Boca burgers are pretty good and high protein. You can even make your own patties


----------



## jimm (Sep 10, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Boca burgers are pretty good and high protein. You can even make your own patties




hmmm never heard of a boca burger? do they taste like normal burgers lol


----------



## HeavyLifter (Sep 10, 2012)

... Kinda but more bland you can get them at any market or a Walmart


----------



## seyone (Sep 10, 2012)

Lacto ovo vegetarians have more options than a vegan.  You can do a lot with dairy and eggs.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 10, 2012)

jimm said:


> nice im gonna have to start incorperating more beans and stuff into my diet... just trying to switch up the diet really, interested in the vegetarians approach to bodybuilding!



I have not eatin meat in well over 8 years and LOVE it (as in love not eating it)
honestly I'm to tired right now to type out a book lol, but ill come back with some tips this week, ill bookmark this thread.


----------



## jimm (Sep 10, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> ... Kinda but more bland you can get them at any market or a Walmart




grrr im from england there is no "walmart"


----------



## jimm (Sep 10, 2012)

blergs. said:


> I have not eatin meat in well over 8 years and LOVE it (as in love not eating it)
> honestly I'm to tired right now to type out a book lol, but ill come back with some tips this week, ill bookmark this thread.





good man, i could never give up my love for chicken steaks and beef ect but i do want to start eating more vegetarian type bb'ing meals especially when im cutting i dont know much about the veggie bb'ing diet but can imagine the calories are not as high per meal as a big slab of meat lol.... so could come in handy especially for cutting plus its just something different to try!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Kidney beans bro. Fibre + protein.



I do a lot of chilli con carn using lean pork or chkn mince, but loaded in black beans, kidney beans, lentils and chickpeas. Tastes good man!


----------



## jimm (Sep 11, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I do a lot of chilli con carn using lean pork or chkn mince, but loaded in black beans, kidney beans, lentils and chickpeas. Tastes good man!



nice you will have to hook me up with a recipie and ill try it out!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 11, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Garbanzo beans(chick peas)



This! 

Chick peas are the vegetarian lifters best friend. You can put two cans of chick peas in a container with some Tony's creole seasoning, and snake on them for hours. two cans are worth about 30-35g of protein plus all of the complex carbs you need. I eat them for breakfast and as a snake at work. 

Lentils are packed with protein but I think they taste like shit. Spinach is a great source of protein and I love mixing it with eggplant.


----------



## cube789 (Sep 11, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Spinach is a great source of protein



this just blew my mind


----------



## HeavyLifter (Sep 11, 2012)

[. Spinach is a great source of protein and I love mixing it with eggplant.[/QUOTE]

Is that cooked and or in a salad??


----------



## KelJu (Sep 11, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> [. Spinach is a great source of protein and I love mixing it with eggplant.



Is that cooked and or in a salad??[/QUOTE]


Eggplant cut into then round slices with spinach, mushrooms, and salt. Broil on hi for about 20 minutes.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 11, 2012)

jimm said:


> good man, i could never give up my love for chicken steaks and beef ect but i do want to start eating more vegetarian type bb'ing meals especially when im cutting i dont know much about the veggie bb'ing diet but can imagine the calories are not as high per meal as a big slab of meat lol.... so could come in handy especially for cutting plus its just something different to try!



You are right abotu cals IF you dont knwo how to eat.
FATS play a big part. alot of "veggie's" think they are better then meat eaters and healthier/better off. NOT TRUE!, not based soly on the fact you dont eat meat anyway.

I have met more unhealthy then healthy veggies around the city here, but thats because alot make the life choice due to morals, yet then dont put the effort to research the diet.

I beleive I AM better off then a meat eater in the same IQ level as me, but thats with hard work.

What get to me is the heard headed vegetarians that wont listin when i tell them they need to add b-12 to diet.  if only 2 things it would be that and vitd. but then some will go on and on about this and that. sorry to say but b-12 is a must if you dotn eat meat, also 2-3g creatine ed in my op (meat has this in it, but most dont think about it)

anyway enough with my rant, some tips:


----------



## blergs. (Sep 11, 2012)

smoothy for bulk:
*blend up in blender and fill with milk or water*
1 banana
1 hand full frozen berries
3-4 tbs peanutbutter (or 2-3oz oliv or grape seed oil) *thats 300-400cal JUST HERE
25-50g oatmeal (raw steel cut is fine it will blend)
100g whey protein or another protein powder.

= 2 serving at well over 600cal each


ill post more in here and keep it going, alot of stuff i make on my own, no SET thing. i cook ALOT, my GF loves it, but im cooking 90% of the time for us both. (she will eat fish odd times but also a non-meat eater)


----------



## jimm (Sep 12, 2012)

blergs. said:


> smoothy for bulk:
> *blend up in blender and fill with milk or water*
> 1 banana
> 1 hand full frozen berries
> ...




nice i do alot of my shakes pretty much the same execpt i just pit 53g of whey per shake... i dont get enough fruit.. dont know why i love it aswlll strawberrys oranges rasberrys mmmm


----------



## blergs. (Sep 12, 2012)

veggie borretos:
1 cup veggie ground round (gluten or soya/ its like ground beef)
1 can (or 2 cup) of refried beans
2 chopotlie peppers
tomato
half small onion
greens (leaves)
red pepper
2 jalapeno
shreeded cheese (chedder and mozzer i like)
tortilla's

not going to tell you how to make aborreto but for insides:
fry up the groundround on med heat in pan with sessame or grape seed oil for 5-10 min till a bit crispy,
 then add the chipolie peppers ( i rec blending them to powder then adding, easyer over cutting with knife)
add in half the jalapeno diced
add diced onion
add can (or 2 cups) of refried beans
mixe up as cooking for 10-15min.

now use your head for the rest!  

I LOVE making these. but i warn you calorie dense ;-)


----------



## jimm (Sep 12, 2012)

blergs. said:


> veggie borretos:
> 1 cup veggie ground round (gluten or soya/ its like ground beef)
> 1 can (or 2 cup) of refried beans
> 2 chopotlie peppers
> ...




sounds pretty dam good bro have you some rep points!


and in all for that calorie dense food its coming into winter this is gonna be the biggest dirtiest bulk ive ever attempted in my 3 years of lifting good by six pack hello size!


----------



## blergs. (Sep 14, 2012)

Ha thanks, I plan to add more to this thread, maybe I can grow it up nice and big with calorie dense food and veggie foods. 

SO damn busy this week though, but over this month i hope what I add helps out some members here with diet or even bulkign ideas.
I am a food nut (food is a love of mine), and am always the "cook" but I  never really follow cook books much, so its odd for me to brake it down since i go by skill/flow/knowhow when cooking and 99% of the time its awesome (im told anyway and i taste it so i agree    )  the odd fuk up her and there, but thats like couple times a year so no biggie.

I am happy I am not being attacked for being a veggie, I avoid mentioning it too much on the bbing forums because... well thats prob the last place most expect a veggie to be.... other then the butcher shop lol

but hey Im growing so I am doing something right! 

Keep an eye out for more food ideas comming soon when I have more time (work pc ;-) )


----------



## jimm (Sep 16, 2012)

blergs. said:


> Ha thanks, I plan to add more to this thread, maybe I can grow it up nice and big with calorie dense food and veggie foods.
> 
> SO damn busy this week though, but over this month i hope what I add helps out some members here with diet or even bulkign ideas.
> I am a food nut (food is a love of mine), and am always the "cook" but I  never really follow cook books much, so its odd for me to brake it down since i go by skill/flow/knowhow when cooking and 99% of the time its awesome (im told anyway and i taste it so i agree    )  the odd fuk up her and there, but thats like couple times a year so no biggie.
> ...




good man keep the recipies and good ideas flowin!


i could never give up my love of chicken beef ect but its always nice to approach diet from a totally different angle then im used to! im all for it!


----------



## hellguy (Sep 20, 2012)

I guess it depends upon how much protein per serving you are looking for. I drink whey to get most of mine. I also found a boca type burger that has 20 gms per serving plus i count the protein in the bun and the cheese and come in a 30/30 with carbs and proteins so that is good. If you want to supplement and avoid adding dairy you can buy rice protein from the vitamin shoppe and it had 12 gms per tablespoon. Add that to almond milk and you can substitute a good portion of your protein. 

For you curious types. I just passed one year as a veggie lover and have had zero losses in muscle and strength, my recovery time is shorter, my energy levels are higher and cholesterol and triglycerides are all within normal ranges now. They were through the roof but diet, minimal exercise and zero meds have made me a believer!!

Two favorite recipes. Not high in protein but still delicious. Just add your protein into other "snacks" and it will be easier.

*Baked Oatmeal Snack Bars*



Makes 9 servings .
*Ingredients:*


1.5 cups rolled oats
1/2 cup chopped walnuts [or any nuts you like]
1/2 cup dried fruit (any you like ? raisins, cranberries, dates, figs)
1/4 cup seeds (any you like ? sunflower, pumpkin, flax, sesame)
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp kosher salt
1.25 cups skim milk
1 egg
1 tsp vanilla
 



*Method**:*


Preheat oven to 350*
Mix dry ingredients.
Mix wet ingredients.
Pour wet into dry. Stir to combine.
Pour into a 9?9 baking dish either coated in cooking spray or lined with parchment.
Bake for 40 minutes.
Cut into 9 squares.
Each bar is appx. 170 calories, 3 grams fiber and 5 grams protein. [Cut into 12 squares reduces calories to about 125 calories per square]
While delicious, the only sweetness in these comes from the dried fruit. Add in 1/4 ? 1/2 cup brown sugar if you like.


*The ALT Sandwich*





*Ingredients*
4 basil leaves, torn
1/2 avocado, pitted and mashed
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1 tomato
1 teaspoon olive oil
1/2 a head of Boston bibb lettuce
4 pieces of multi grain bread, toasted
sea salt
Serves: 2
*Method*
Cut tomato and lay out on a plate. Coat with olive oil and sprinkle with sea salt. Let stand.
Meanwhile, mash avocado in a medium bowl and then add lemon juice and torn basil. Mix until smooth.
Toast bread and then smear about a tablespoon and a half of the avocado spread onto the bread. Finish by adding tomato slices and a few pieces of lettuce. Cut in half or in quarters and serve with some cucumber slices.


----------



## jimm (Sep 20, 2012)

hellguy said:


> I guess it depends upon how much protein per serving you are looking for. *I drink whey to get most of mine*. I also found a boca type burger that has 20 gms per serving plus i count the protein in the bun and the cheese and come in a 30/30 with carbs and proteins so that is good. If you want to supplement and avoid adding dairy you can buy rice protein from the vitamin shoppe and it had 12 gms per tablespoon. Add that to almond milk and you can substitute a good portion of your protein.
> 
> For you curious types. I just passed one year as a veggie lover and have had zero losses in muscle and strength, my recovery time is shorter, my energy levels are higher and cholesterol and triglycerides are all within normal ranges now. They were through the roof but diet, minimal exercise and zero meds have made me a believer!!
> 
> ...



i used to do that now i get a good 200grams from my food easily..


----------



## njc (Sep 20, 2012)

Rice plus beans = a complete protein.  By themselves they are incomplete, meaning that they lack certain amino acids which constitute whole proteins.  But they each have the aminos that the other one lacks so together they form a complete protein.

Another case of this is peanut butter and bread.  Not really an ideal meal here, but it is a complete source of vegetarian protein.  Im sure that there are other combos too.


----------



## hellguy (Sep 20, 2012)

Here, try this article. It supports some of what njc said.

Comparison of Meat, Soy, Whey, Dairy, and Vegan Types of Protein


----------



## blergs. (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry guys I been busy and forgot.

This is one of my FAVE burgers!  
only takes 30-50min (with prep an all)

Makes 6 Sweet-Hot Thai Burgers [h=3]Prep Time: 20 minutes[/h][h=3]Cook Time: 15 minutes[/h][h=3]Total Time: 35 minutes[/h][h=3]Ingredients:[/h]

For the cilantro mayonnaise
1 cup mayonnaise
1 tablespoon lime juice
1/4 cup chopped cilantro
.
For the Thai salad topping
1/4 cup fresh lime juice
2 cloves garlic, chopped
1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
3/4 teaspoon kosher salt
2 teaspoons bottled Thai sweet chili sauce
1 tablespoon peeled and grated fresh ginger
1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro
1/4 cup chopped fresh basil
1 English cucumber, cut into matchsticks
1 red bell pepper, cut into matchsticks
1 1/2 cups fresh bean sprouts
.
For the patties
2 pounds freshly ground chuck
2 teaspoons kosher salt
3/4 cup bottled Thai sweet chili sauce
4 green onions, sliced
1 cup spicy Thai kettle chips (or other spicy potato chip), placed in a bag and smashed slightly
2-3 tablespoons vegetable oil, for brushing on the grill rack
6 good-quality potato hamburger buns, split
[h=3]Preparation:[/h]Prepare a medium-hot fire in a charcoal grill with a cover, or preheat a gas grill to medium-high.  

  To make the mayonnaise, whisk the mayonnaise, lime juice, and cilantro in a small bowl. Cover with plastic wrap and set aside. 

   To make the salad, whisk the lime juice, garlic, olive oil, salt, sweet  chili sauce, ginger, cilantro, and basil in a small bowl. Combine the  cucumber, red pepper, and bean sprouts in a large bowl. Toss with the  dressing to coat. Cover with plastic wrap and set aside. 

   To make the patties, combine the chuck, salt, sweet chili sauce, green  onions, and chip pieces in a large bowl, handling as little as possible.  Shape into 6 patties to fit the buns. Loosely cover with plastic wrap  and set aside.  

  When the grill is ready, brush the grill rack with vegetable oil. Place  the patties on the rack, cover, and cook, turning once until done to  preference, 5 to 7 minutes on each side for medium. Place the buns, cut  side down, on the outer edges of the grill rack to toast lightly during  the last 2 minutes of grilling.  

  To assemble the burgers, spread a generous amount of the cilantro  mayonnaise over the cut sides of the buns. On each bun bottom, place a  grilled patty, followed by equal portions of the Thai salad, add the top  bun and serve. 

----------------------------------


I have had this style at veggies food spots and made these my self, LOVE IT with some sweet potato frys


----------



## Ankith (Oct 12, 2012)

A few list of protein rich food:
Peas
Broccoli
Corns
Chickpeas
Spinach
Artichokes
Potatoes.


----------



## Ankith (Oct 25, 2012)

Generally vegetarian food contain high proteins. Other than some shakable recipes also contain high proteins.They are
Power Blast Protein Shake
*TD's Preworkout Shake*
Peanut Butter n' Banana Protein Shake
Fruit n' Yogurt Protein Shake
Lemon Cheesecake N' Strawberry Protein Shake
Chocolaty n' Minty Protein Shake.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 26, 2012)

I'll get off my ass and write down some of my recipes for black-eye peas and chick peas that I invented. I eat beans and peas every meal, even breakfast. So far, I have had no problems putting on mass, and I swear to god that my digestive system has never been happier.


----------



## blergs. (Oct 29, 2012)

I LOVE this one, I may order some in from a local place for lunch since I am feeling lazy today and at work:

[h=1]Vegetarian Pad Thai[/h]
Makes 4 to 6 servings

*total time:*                                                      1 hr                             




12 ounces dried flat rice noodles (1/4 inch wide; sometimes called pad Thai or banh pho)
3 tablespoons tamarind (from a pliable block)
1 cup boiling-hot water
1/2 cup light soy sauce
1/4 cup packed light brown sugar
2 tablespoons Sriracha (Southeast Asian chile sauce)
1 bunch scallions
4 large shallots
1 (14- to 16-ounce) package firm tofu
1 1/2 cups peanut or vegetable oil
6 large eggs
4 garlic cloves, finely chopped
2 cups bean sprouts (1/4 pound)
1/2 cup roasted peanuts, coarsely chopped
 


Equipment: an adjustable-blade slicer; a well-seasoned 14-inch flat-bottomed wok
Accompaniments: lime wedges; cilantro sprigs; Sriracha


                                                                         Soak noodles in a large bowl of warm water until  softened, 25 to 30 minutes. Drain well in a colander and cover with a  dampened paper towel.             
                                                                     Meanwhile, make sauce by soaking tamarind pulp in  boiling-hot water in a small bowl, stirring occasionally, until  softened, about 5 minutes. Force mixture through a sieve into a bowl,  discarding seeds and fibers. Add soy sauce, brown sugar, and Sriracha,  stirring until sugar has dissolved.             
                                                                     Cut scallions into 2-inch pieces. Halve pale green and white parts lengthwise.             
                                                                     Cut shallots crosswise into very thin slices with slicer.             
                                                                     Rinse tofu, then cut into 1-inch cubes and pat very dry.             
                                                                     Heat oil in wok over medium heat until hot, then fry  half of shallots over medium-low heat, stirring frequently, until  golden-brown, 8 to 12 minutes. Carefully strain mixture through a  fine-mesh sieve into a heatproof bowl. Reserve shallot oil and spread  fried shallots on paper towels. (Shallots will crisp as they cool.) Wipe  wok clean.             
                                                                     Reheat shallot oil in wok over high heat until hot. Fry  tofu in 1 layer, gently turning occasionally, until golden, 5 to 8  minutes. Transfer tofu to paper towels using a slotted spoon. Pour off  frying oil and reserve.             
                                                                     Lightly beat eggs with 1/4 teaspoon salt. Heat 2  tablespoons shallot oil in wok over high heat until it shimmers. Add  eggs and swirl to coat side of wok, then cook, stirring gently with a  spatula, until cooked through. Break into chunks with spatula and  transfer to a plate.             
                                                                     Heat wok over high heat until a drop of water evaporates  instantly. Pour in 6 tablespoons shallot oil, then swirl to coat side  of wok. Stir-fry scallions, garlic, and remaining uncooked shallots  until softened, about 1 minute.             
                                                                     Add noodles and stir-fry over medium heat (use 2  spatulas if necessary) 3 minutes. Add tofu, bean sprouts, and 1 1/2 cups  sauce and simmer, turning noodles over to absorb sauce evenly, until  noodles are tender, about 2 minutes.             
                                                                     Stir in additional sauce if desired, then stir in eggs and transfer to a large shallow serving dish.             
                                                                     Sprinkle pad Thai with peanuts and fried shallots and serve with lime wedges, cilantro sprigs, and Sriracha
*Note: egg not needed*
​

​


----------



## blergs. (Oct 29, 2012)

I know its not all that high in protein, but its in there and VERY tasty!


----------



## sandiebroker (Nov 2, 2012)

Spicy Black & White Bean Quinoa Salad

My mom subscribes to Canadian Living magazine, and it usually includes a really good vegetarian or vegan recipe. She diligently puts the vegan (or easily made vegan) recipes aside for me, and better yet, she makes a couple of the recipes for me whenever I?m in town. She  made me this salad for me last summer and it?s been one of my favorite recipes ever since.

Tags: beans, cilantro (coriander), easy, everyday, favorite, gluten-free, high-protein, low-carb, quinoa, summer
[h=2]Spicy Black & White Bean Quinoa Salad[/h] *Ingredients*


1/3 cup (75 mL) quinoa
1 can (19 oz/540 mL) black beans, drained and rinsed
1 can (19 oz/540 mL) navy beans, drained and rinsed
1 cup (250 mL) diced cucumbers
1/4 cup (50 mL) diced red onion
1 jalapeno pepper, seeded and minced _(I?ve never used it and find the dish spicy enough for me, but feel free to add it if you like things hot!)_
1/4 cup (50 mL) chopped fresh coriander (cilantro)
 *Dressing*


1/4 cup (50 mL) vegetable oil _(I use cold pressed extra-virgin olive oil)_
2 tbsp (25 mL) lime juice
1 tbsp (15 mL) cider vinegar
1 clove garlic, minced
1 tsp (5 mL) chili powder _(my chili powder is very hot so I only tend to use 1/2 tsp)_
1 tsp (5 mL) ground coriander
1/2 tsp (2 mL) dried oregano
1/4 tsp (1 mL) salt
1/4 tsp (1 mL) pepper
 *Directions*


In saucepan of boiling salted 2/3 C water, cook quinoa until tender, about 12 minutes. Drain and rinse.
Dressing: In large bowl, whisk together oil, lime juice, vinegar, garlic, chili powder, coriander, oregano, salt and pepper.
Add quinoa, black beans, navy beans, cucumber, onion, jalape?o pepper and coriander; toss to combine.


----------



## ChickDiesel (Nov 16, 2012)

jimm said:


> hmmm never heard of a boca burger? do they taste like normal burgers lol



Ohh yeah! Boca burgers are sooo good!  Gotta get the Prime Grillers, they taste last a good meat alternative.  Growing up vegetarian, we ate a selection of mock meats and let me say, they have definitely improved on taste by a lot!  Each brand has that one product that is like no other brand.  I love Morningstar Farms breakfast links and patties, and their meatballs, my kids love the chiken nuggets and corn dogs, also one of my favs when they first came out years ago.  Boca is good for the crumbles and patties, and then you have Quorn brand, which is the only brand I have found that doesn't taste too bad, but is wheat and soy free.  The fat content on the other brands along with the high sodium keeps me away unless Im on a refeed.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep I love boca's too.


----------



## blergs. (Jan 15, 2013)

geez forgot about this thread for a sec ha.

this one is very nice, 
link:NVW Recipes - The Vegetarian Society

info:
* breakfast that will impress* 

Serves 4
 

 Preparation time 5 minutes
 

 Cooking time 15 minutes
 *Ingredients*
_*Chilli dipping sauce:*_
 100g sundried tomato paste
 3 tbsp extra virgin olive oil
 1 tsp chilli flakes
 1 tsp hot chilli powder
 Salt and pepper
_*Fruit accompaniment:*_
 1 orange
 1 kiwi
 4 strawberries
_*For the wraps:*_
 200g firm tofu
 1 tsp soy sauce
 1 tsp vegetarian Worcestershire sauce
 1 tsp smoked paprika
 2 tbsp olive oil
 4 seeded wraps
 4 free range eggs
 2 spring onions, chopped
 1/4 tsp Chinese five spice
 Salt and pepper
 200g sundried tomato paste





 [h=1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/h] *Method*


Make the chilli dipping sauce first by mixing the sundried tomato   paste, olive oil, chilli flakes and chilli powder together, with salt   and pepper to season. Put into a serving dish and set aside. Then to   make the fruit accompaniment peel and cut the fruit into cubes, mix   together and set aside.
Drain the tofu and gently pat with paper towel to remove as much   water as possible. Slice into eight thin strips and gently fry (for at   least five minutes on one side). Turn over only when crispy on one side   and season each tofu slice with soy sauce, Worcestershire sauce and   paprika. Continue to cook until both sides are crispy. Set aside.
Put the 2 tbsp olive oil into the bottom of a non-stick frying pan.
Beat the eggs and add the spring onions, five spice and a little salt and pepper.
To make the omelette for each wrap pour ¼ of the egg   mixture into the pan and tilt the pan to spread it out as much as   possible to make a thin omelette. After one minute gently roll it up and   push to the edge of the pan. Repeat three times with the remaining egg   mixture. While the omelettes are cooking, warm the wraps in the oven  for  a few minutes.
To assemble the wraps place one omelette onto each wrap and add two   slices of crispy tofu. Place a spoonful of sundried tomato paste along   one edge of the wrap. Carefully and tightly roll each wrap. Place the   four wraps on a baking tray and reheat under the grill for a few seconds   before serving. Serve with the chilli dipping sauce and a side of   fruit.


----------



## raavn111 (Jan 30, 2013)

2 slices Whole Wheat Bread	5 gram protein
 	1 cup Vegetarian Baked Beans	12 gram protein


----------



## blergs. (Feb 6, 2013)

That ALT sounds AMAZING! :-d


----------



## blergs. (Feb 14, 2013)

Vegetarian Paella  
















      Preparation notes

  Serves 12


Ingredients

4-5 tbsp sunflower oil
3 onions, chopped
4 cloves garlic, crushed
2 red peppers, chopped
450g button mushrooms
225g frozen peas
350g green beans, trimmed and cut into 1.25c m/1/2" slices
2 x 450g cans chopped tomatoes
900g long grain white rice
2 tsp paprika
1 tsp saffron
1.8 ltr vegetable stock (boiling)
to taste salt and freshly ground black pepper
225g green olives, chopped
175g toasted cashew nuts
Handful fresh parsley, chopped


Method


Preheat             the oven to 190C/ 375F/ Gas 5. Heat               the oil in a large frying pan or wok and fry the onions and  garlic              over a medium heat until starting to colour.
Add the peppers  and             mushrooms and fry for 3  minutes. Transfer to a large  casserole dish.         Add  the              peas, green beans, chopped tomatoes, rice, and paprika. Mix  the  saffron             with the boiling stock and pour into the casserole  dish,  simmer for             about 5 minutes.
Cover              the casserole dish and transfer to the oven.  Bake for 30-40  minutes             until the rice is tender and the  liquid absorbed.  (Alternatively,             simmer altogether in a  large pan on the hob).
Season              to taste and leave to stand for about 5 minutes.
Stir              in the olives and serve sprinkled with the toasted cashew  nuts and             fresh parsley.



   Notes
*Serving       suggestion:
* Serve with a colourful tomato and olive salad with a garlicky  oil and       vinegar dressing if liked.


----------



## hellguy (Feb 14, 2013)

lee111s said:


> You can't beat meat! haha



Wanna bet!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ankith (Apr 4, 2013)

Protein rich foods
Fish
spinach
Cheese 
Beans 
Eggs
Milk


----------



## dave 236 (May 29, 2013)

Black beans, Pinto beans, field peas. All high in protein and fiber. Using beeno and digestive enzymes is a must though. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## troubador (Jun 2, 2013)

hellguy said:


> Here, try this article. It supports some of what njc said.
> 
> Comparison of Meat, Soy, Whey, Dairy, and Vegan Types of Protein




Lot's of misinformation in this article; most notably "meat protein is not particularly nutrient dense." This is not remotely true. When you compare essential nutrient concentration (per serving weight) meat comes out ahead of most legumes and grains. You can go to fitday and compare things like beef sirloin to cooked peas if don't believe me. Just set the serving weights equal and look at the nutrition breakdown.


----------



## Ankith (Jun 17, 2014)

Eat Healthy Protein Foods
Peas
Broccoli
Corns
Potato


----------



## JeanClaude (Jul 21, 2014)

Veg Lasagna always bulks me up cuz of the mix of carbs and protein

Alot of Greek yogurt/Cottage cheese has high protein

Even bread has protein. One slices of 12 grain bread has 5g protein. 

1 cup Oats with milk gives u 20g protein.

Perogies with cheese in em has quite a bit of protein as well

Cheese pizza for ur cheat days. Easy 1000 calories with 50+g protein


----------

